# ipad



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

anyone get an ipad??? if so, any comments bout it?


----------



## yobb® (Mar 1, 2009)

soon to arrived! ill tell you if on hand..


----------



## ComputerGenieUK (Apr 12, 2010)

I’m very tempted, however it’s practical use for me is near to nil. Between my main computers I use my iPhone for portable media, communication, work and the odd game, my netbook for general work when I neither need nor want a big machine and finally Macbook and Toshiba if i need more power while I’m out of the office.
I love the iPhone OS and would be interested to see how it performs on a larger platform however it would be a purchase made my by heart not my head.


----------



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

I myself saw no possible use for an iPad up until a couple days ago. A friend of ours is a pastor in Africa (African, not US missionary to Africa) and he needed a device that could do the following: be read in the dark, last for 6-10 hours, be very portable, and use ebooks. The iPad or other devices like it (Joo Joo, etc) was what he needed. Kindle = no reading in the dark. Netbook = clumsy for reading text (wider than tall, unless you hold it sideways lol).

I figure he will be the first person in Africa with an iPad  He absolutely loves Apple stores (and knows quite a bit about tech.)


----------



## icebelowzero (Jun 22, 2009)

I personally see no use for the ipad. My HP DV4000 laptop still suffices for a portable internet web surfer, media center and misc. programming. I've even made it into a game console. I personally love technology, but I'm smart with what-I-need boundaries. Otherwise I'll end up with a computer with whatever I am doing. For example, I have one dual core desktop as a workstation and one single core laptop for mobile computing. I do not have any cell phones. I'm one of the rare few people who don't see a neccessity in a cell phone regardless of it's features. Where ever I am, there is a phone that I can be reached through.


----------

